# so I cleaned up the old Indian and took her for a ride today



## 37fleetwood (Jan 9, 2012)

what a cool bike!
I rode it to the park and took some photos after doing a little clean-up. I installed the light I bought for it and put the batteries in the horn. it still works! look at those pin stripes!


----------



## twjensen (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice looking bike,, your weather, lookin nice too. Its cold up here.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats a nice one! Gotta love those long pinstrips too.....looks like a lot of folks are out doin some january riding. Forecast here is 54 tomorrow then a high of 29 Friday


----------



## robertc (Jan 9, 2012)

Very cool looking bike. What year is your Indian?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 9, 2012)

hey, thanks for the comments. the Indian is a 1949 and the weather today was in the '70's.


----------



## robertc (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Scott, 
Mighty fine 49!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 10, 2012)

Any weather is fine riding a 49! Sweet ride! Paint is nice!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 2, 2012)

a new photo! got new kicks for the Indian and got them on. makes a huge difference, let me know what you think.


----------



## elginkid (Feb 2, 2012)

Love that Huffman Carrier!  I am generally partial to non-whitewall tires, though it makes the striping punch on that bike.

Wes


----------



## vontrike (Feb 2, 2012)

BOING,,,,,,That means that I love it. Wow,,,that is so sweet. I have room in my garage if you need it stored. ha ha


----------



## vontrike (Feb 2, 2012)

Also,,,would that be the correct light that I would need for my Huffman ???


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 2, 2012)

vontrike said:


> Also,,,would that be the correct light that I would need for my Huffman ???



the 1949 catalog doesn't show your exact bike. the bikes without the appliqués are shown with a Delta Torpedo with a chrome front trim ring.


----------

